# 2 Labradors free to good home



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Yep, you read it right and so did I, 5 days ago.
















"2 labradors, age 4 free to a good home. Very loving and healthy dogs, great with children. Not castrated so could be studded. Names - Dale (fox red) and Chip (black.) Regrettable rehome due to move."

This was on preloved, it had me worried and I almost asked for anyone here if they had membership so I could go get them but Maya is not a lab fan and I don't have the room for 2 dogs.

I decided to contact Lab rescue who I knew were local to me (Thank you Maya for pooping next to their van last year, it stuck in my brain :lol: ) and showed them the advert explaining I was worried.

I got a lovely email back saying they had contacted them and will be doing what they can to get the dogs.

I replied with good luck and let me know if you get them.

Now I had my doubts because I know what some people are like BUT I just checked my email a few minutes ago to see this;

"Dear Daisy
Just to say the dogs have come into rescue and we are getting them castrated
and will then sort out suitable loving home/s for them.
Thank you for letting us know.
Kind regards"

That has really just made my day, I feel proud with myself and i'm so happy because these dogs will find homes with the right people and not someone who saw 2 free dogs or a way to make money from breeding or flipping.


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Well done you
Bloody people make me mad, get dogs then palm them off:cursing::cursing::cursing:


----------



## Cloud&JaysMum (May 18, 2011)

Fantastic news and well done u


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Well done; it's great to hear of a positive outcome for some of the poor dogs in these ads.


----------



## lucylastic (Apr 9, 2011)

Well done and what a lovely result. They look 2 very nice dogs.


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Well done for having the courage to help them thro the Rescue. Hopefully they will get the loving, devoted homes that they deserve.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

wow, what a brilliant result! Well done you, you have just guaranteed those dogs a safe, happy future 

I'm surprised the owner was so co-operative... but I suppose if they aren't asking any money for them anyway, what difference does it make where they go?

Definitely your good deed for the day


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

Go Daisy! You have most likely changed those dogs life for the better. Good on you girl.


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Well done you :thumbup: That's fantastic!

I really hope they get a loving forever home soon, gorgeous boys 

Chip n Dale, oh dear


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Tigerneko said:


> wow, what a brilliant result! Well done you, you have just guaranteed those dogs a safe, happy future
> 
> I'm surprised the owner was so co-operative... but I suppose if they aren't asking any money for them anyway, what difference does it make where they go?
> 
> Definitely your good deed for the day


I was surprised too as you rarely hear of any good outcome, it's the reason i never posted on here about them because I was just holding on that just maybe they'd go into rescue and they have 

Thank you everyone  i'm pleased, who knows I hope karma works because I need some good karma right now and I did my good deed, hopefully i'll get it back :001_tt2:


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Nice work Daisy
xx


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Well done you


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

Done something similar for an english setter on here and it's looking like he is going to have a lovely life by the sounds of things with someone who works outdoors. At first I wasn't sure if it was a good idea getting involved. I have done the same thing for a few basset griffons but never heard anything afterwards so not sure what happened but when they get a happy ending I realise it is worth it for that dog that I'll never meet.  
Hope the labs have long and happy lives with people who want them 
Well Done
x


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Howl said:


> Done something similar for an english setter on here and it's looking like he is going to have a lovely life by the sounds of things with someone who works outdoors. At first I wasn't sure if it was a good idea getting involved. I have done the same thing for a few basset griffons but never heard anything afterwards so not sure what happened but when they get a happy ending I realise it is worth it for that dog that I'll never meet.
> Hope the labs have long and happy lives with people who want them
> Well Done
> x


I've tried with dogs already in rescue and not had much luck 

but this is my first time, it does feel good and well done to you too


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Fantastic work Hun x


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

I tried to do this once for a young Vizsla bitch, unfortunately the b*stards were asking £600 for her as she was 'ready to be bred from'  by the time Vizsla rescue had got in touch with them she was gone 

Anyway, it doesn't always end in bad news and you've done really really well for these two. Big green blob coming your way


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Oh my god. 

Was just about to say yes I will take them in!!!

Poor things.do look nice dogs.

Very well done to you.fantastic result.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

bearcub said:


> I tried to do this once for a young Vizsla bitch, unfortunately the b*stards were asking £600 for her as she was 'ready to be bred from'  by the time Vizsla rescue had got in touch with them she was gone
> 
> Anyway, it doesn't always end in bad news and you've done really really well for these two. Big green blob coming your way


Such a shame 



Freddie and frank said:


> Oh my god.
> 
> Was just about to say yes I will take them in!!!
> 
> ...


haha four labs, that would be madness. Hey, you'd never have a dull day with 4 labs :lol:

Thank you everyone for likes and rep


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

Well done  and so nice the rescue got back to you. I hope the chipmunks find wonderful home(s) soon.

I wanted to rep you, but i need to spread it around


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

moonviolet said:


> Well done  and so nice the rescue got back to you. I hope the chipmunks find wonderful home(s) soon.
> 
> I wanted to rep you, but i need to spread it around


haha no worries, I think everyone else has for you


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Well done! I really hope these two can now get the loving homes they deserve. 

Rep to you for your good deed


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Thank you everyone for all the rep, i've never had so many  i'm just pleased these dogs will be put into the right homes


----------



## Hertsgirl (Nov 17, 2011)

Well done you! I can't believe some people giving away their dogs for no good reason but good they are now in rescue


----------



## TabithaJ (Apr 18, 2010)

Well done you!

Lovely looking Labs, shame about their original owner.


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Well done, what a good result!


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Well done!

How can people be so heartless! Hope they get a new home soon!

xxx


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Oh, well done! Lucky dogs!


----------

